
Dopamine fasting is a tech fad that sounds silly – but might just work - elmolino89
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/nov/29/dopamine-fasting-tech-fad-might-work
======
elmolino89
No work and no play makes Jack a dopamine addiction free boy

